# Jesse James Is going to fly a P-51!



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have heard of the new show called Jesse James is a Deadman, but its where Jesse does stunts like crashing a monster truck in to a house or running from the cops in a custom camaro. I was watching TV when an ad came on for it saying he is gonna race a P-51! As far as I know hes NOT a pilot and he has a tendency for destroying something in each episode ( for example a brand new monster truck....). Hopefully he doesn't crash the P-51.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, if he does crash it, at least the show has a good title.....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 29, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well, if he does crash it, at least the show has a good title.....



True VB, but I wonder if they could ever show something that destructive and violent on TV. 
As far as I'm concerned, Jesse James will be a deadman unless he takes some damn flying lessons.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Most like it will be a 2 seat P-51 and Jesse James will be riding in the back. I just dont see anyone who owns a Mustang giving it over to Jesse James so he can race it a few laps. But then again, anythings possible.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 29, 2009)

Without having seen the commercial, my guess is what they meant by racing a P-51 is that he's going to be in a car that he's built and he's going to race _against_ a Mustang.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I did some reading and found a interview where he says he races a P-51 at Reno and actuallys sets a new pylon record. Dont know how true it is, yall know how the internet is with rumors.


----------

